# Re: Moosemilk



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Thu, 25 Nov 1999 22:01:34 -0800*
Does anyone know a good recipe for moosemilk?
Is this strictly a Canadian Forces Xmas/NewYears/Levee
hair of the dog, or is it common in other armies?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Grayson McCready" <noduff@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Thu, 25 Nov 1999 22:12:12 PST*
Sorry I can‘t help you with a good recipe. But I will pass on my favourite 
moosemilk story.
Back in the early 90‘s D Bty  2RCHA attended an AMFL exercise  in Norway. 
There was a reception for all the contingents and D Bty‘s contribution was 
moose milk served up in a thunderbox with OHenry Bars floating inside.
It was, I was told, a real hit with the other contingents.
Cheers
Grayson
>From: Ian Edwards 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: Moosemilk
>Date: Thu, 25 Nov 1999 22:01:34 -0800
>
>Does anyone know a good recipe for moosemilk?
>Is this strictly a Canadian Forces Xmas/NewYears/Levee
>hair of the dog, or is it common in other armies?
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Alan Woolley <awoolley@iaw.on.ca>* on *Fri, 26 Nov 1999 03:17:56 -0500*
The Lincoln and Welland Regiment has two version of mooseor bullsmilk,
one hot and one cold.
Hot version. Heat slowly until warm:
80 oz Dark Rum
40 oz Brandy
40 oz Rye Whisky
12 qt Egg Nog
Cold version. May be kept cold by adding a block of ice after mixing.
120 oz White Rum
26 oz Brandy
26 oz Kaluha
3 or 4 gal Ice Cream Chocolate, Vanilla or Neapolitan
2 or 3 gal Milk or Egg Nog
1 qt Whipping Cream
dash Vanilla Extract
dash Nutmeg
Cheers,
Alan Woolley
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Fri, 26 Nov 1999 09:16:32 -0500*
Though quite different than most of you would think, the RMR managed to
concoct a recipe for the drink and was borne out of things at hand that
were found on a field exercise some time during the early
60s...................... That‘s when it was permissible to have a rum
ration given the troops while cold and wet.........remember the good old
days?
The Moosemilk recipe of The Royal Montreal Regiment is:
One part Rum poured liberally
Three parts condensed milk preferably Carnation
One part packaged hot chocolate powder.... anyone‘s will do
Stir slowly over heat until hot, not enough to burn the tongue etc.
Drink with gusto out of your canteen cup...........
One may add additional rum for effect..........
Have a good time.........
Rhett Lawson
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Does anyone know a good recipe for moosemilk?
> Is this strictly a Canadian Forces Xmas/NewYears/Levee
> hair of the dog, or is it common in other armies?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Pullman" <jpullman@bserv.com>* on *Fri, 26 Nov 1999 11:19:56 -0800*
In the Airborne, I would always do the simple version. One of the big boxes
of milk from the mess, one big round drum of vanilla ice cream from the same
location, one 40 ounce of rum dark or light, one 26 of tia maria, nutmeg
and cinammon. The ice cream kept it cold and creamy. Simple yet efficient.
-----Original Message-----
From: Rhett 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: November 26, 1999 6:07 AM
Subject: Re: Moosemilk
>Though quite different than most of you would think, the RMR managed to
>concoct a recipe for the drink and was borne out of things at hand that
>were found on a field exercise some time during the early
>60s...................... That‘s when it was permissible to have a rum
>ration given the troops while cold and wet.........remember the good old
>days?
>
>The Moosemilk recipe of The Royal Montreal Regiment is:
>
>One part Rum poured liberally
>Three parts condensed milk preferably Carnation
>One part packaged hot chocolate powder.... anyone‘s will do
>Stir slowly over heat until hot, not enough to burn the tongue etc.
>
>Drink with gusto out of your canteen cup...........
>
>One may add additional rum for effect..........
>
>Have a good time.........
>
>Rhett Lawson
>
>Ian Edwards wrote:
>
>> Does anyone know a good recipe for moosemilk?
>> Is this strictly a Canadian Forces Xmas/NewYears/Levee
>> hair of the dog, or is it common in other armies?
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

